# The kindness of People



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

My husband was taken very poorly on Saturday and we had to call an ambulance. (He has just been discharged). 
I have already posted about a new private aire at Vale de Parra where we still are thank god.
The owner Pedro and his wife Sandra have been wonderful. They helped with the ambulance (language barriers and such) and made sure we had contact details for them before we left for Faro Hospital.
Sandra came to the hospital for me once Howard was settled and brought me back. Faro hospital is a 80km round trip from here.
On Monday she took me to visit, stopping to buy newspapers etc on the way and in between they have been making sure that I have everything I need as well as being very supportive. 
Every morning they have left bread for me.
I don't think I can thank them enough. 
If anybody is ever in the area and needs somewhere to stay even for one night please consider this site. They are a wonderful and genuine couple.

Faro Hospital were brilliant as well and we cannot fault the care provided.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Great story of generosity, something we find very common in Spain and Portugal. Great people.

Is it the aire just south Ghia you are talking about?

Good luck, Alan.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello Julie and Howard 
So glad to hear that Howard is recovering ok and great to hear of the support you have had from what sounds a lovely couple who deserve their aire to thrive.

Faro Hospital gave excellent service to a friend of ours some time ago and made me think then that the UK was way behind them for treatment and service even though we consider our NHS brilliant.

I hope you have a speedy recovery and safe journey home

RD


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

What lovely people...

I took their details down last week on a previous post and will be visiting them in December

DJM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very pleased to hear that recovery is well underway and also that such help and assistance was so freely offered - that sort of recommendation cannot be beaten and would make that a place any of us in the area would be keen to visit.

Sadly, in too many places the experience is not the same so it is great to read those plaudits.

Hope the recovery goes well and that everything soon back to normal, one of the major difficulties that all of us face is the "what if ?" question when one person is ill or injured - as you say 80km is a long trip each way so the help was clearly much appreciated.

Best wishes,

Dave


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

04HBG said:


> Hello Julie and Howard
> So glad to hear that Howard is recovering ok and great to hear of the support you have had from what sounds a lovely couple who deserve their aire to thrive.
> 
> Faro Hospital gave excellent service to a friend of ours some time ago and made me think then that the UK was way behind them for treatment and service even though we consider our NHS brilliant.
> ...


Hi Ron
I have sent you a PM.


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Great story of generosity, something we find very common in Spain and Portugal. Great people.
> 
> Is it the aire just south Ghia you are talking about?
> 
> Good luck, Alan.


Thanks Alan
Yes, its just about 2.5 kms south of Guia.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad you got this fantastic help when you needed it.
We are looking to visit the Algarve over part of December and January, will the site be open then and if so have you contact email or phone no's ?.
We had a month in a apartment last Dec/Jan in the Algarve and it worked out very well and we now own a Autotrail Tracker that we plan to use this winter.
Is Guia not far inland from Albufeira ?.

Regards
and good luck both.
John


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

ChaseTracker said:


> Glad you got this fantastic help when you needed it.
> We are looking to visit the Algarve over part of December and January, will the site be open then and if so have you contact email or phone no's ?.
> We had a month in a apartment last Dec/Jan in the Algarve and it worked out very well and we now own a Autotrail Tracker that we plan to use this winter.
> Is Guia not far inland from Albufeira ?.
> ...


Thanks John
Yes the site is open all year.
Contact Pedro on landline 00351 289561524
Mobile 00351 962802028.
Albufeira Centro is 9kms south from site.
Guia/EN125 is 2kms north of site.
From A22 take Guia exit and site is in 7kms.
Co-ordinates are 37*6'31.17"N -8*18'25.41"W
It's on the M1281 from Guia to Vale de Parra
There are some more details and photos on my previous thread titled Vale de Parra in the Spain/Portugal forums.
Enjoy your travels
Julie


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Many thanks Julie,
Not sure yet if we are going but if we do we will give these nice people a ring and go and stop for a day or two.
Last winter the weather was warm and sunny so am tempted to do the very long drive.
John


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What lovely people.

I think many of us worry about the horrors of what we will face when we are abroad and we get ill. Perhaps this stems from the days when Britain ruled the world and Johnny Foreigner was not to be trusted I dont know but from experience when Michelle took ill in Italy on this trip and I had to rush her to hospital (two hospitals actually, long story) you would have thought we were royalty or somthing. Same treatment in Greece many years ago as well.

Not the same thing but I needed emergency dentist treatment in Brittany in 2009 and either my dentist back home is stuck in a time warp or things have moved on as it was like a comparison between Dickensian times and something from the future. If I get toothache now I hope its when away!


----------

